# My kitten is limping from a fall!



## Elise.x (Jun 23, 2009)

Earlier on this evening, Hank tried to jump from one sofa to the other and fell and landed akwardly, he let out a yelp then hid behind the sofa 

After a while he finally came out but was limping, i think hes hurt his front paw, at this point the vets was shut, i would of taken him to the emergency vets but its miles away and we dont drive and couldnt find anyone to take us

He slept lots, but his meow was different, its like hes crying :crying:

After a while of sleeping, he started running around again, but still limping, and still trying to jump from the furniture hmy:

We managed to get him to calm down eventually and to rest, but im so worried cause hes still limping. I will be calling the vets as soon as its open this morning, but weve only had him a week and i feel so bad and guilty:crying:

Ever since weve had him, hes always tried to jump up on the sofa or on his activity post and missed but hes never hurt himself like this before, i hope hes going to be ok hes just a baby, only 11 weeks old:crying:

I will keep you posted on what the vet says, thanks for listening.


----------



## Elise.x (Jun 23, 2009)

Back from the vets and She said that she cant tell if hes broke any bones at the moment with him being so young, but she said that his right front leg is very swollen, she gave him an anti-inflammatory injection and has give us some drops to give him, she told is to buy a crate, to prevent him injuring himself further which we have just brought, and he keeps on crying to be let out, but weve be told only to let him out for cuddles when hes calm which hes not, we have to go back Monday morning and if there isint a great improvement he will need an x-ray


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Poor little guy 

Hopefully hes just bruised himself. The cage rest will do him good either way.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Aww poor little kitty sending positive thoughts and hugs((())))) keep us updated xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh poor little Hank!!
These things do happen. It's not your fault.
Kittens are always climbing and making mishief.
The crate is a good idea it will make him rest and there fore the swelling will go down.
If he's watching you and crying to get out maybe pop him and the crate in another room part of the time and then he might get bored and sleep more.
Lets us all know how he gets on.
Good look for Monday.


----------



## Elise.x (Jun 23, 2009)

Thankyou for all your kind replies, im so worried that he will hate us for crating him Hes such a placid, loving kitten and im worried that might change after hes been crated


----------



## Elise.x (Jun 23, 2009)

Update - Hank is walking ok on his front paw and isint limping anymore  so hopefully it was just a sprain thats now healing, still keeping him caged and only bringing him out for cuddles which is so hard because he keeps on crying to be let out  but i dont want him to do more damage while its healing but hopefully if we get the all clear from the vets on Monday we can put the cage away :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats great news!

So pleased he's on the mend.


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Awww, glad to hear your little cutey is on the mend


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So pleased your beautiful babe is on the mend.


----------



## Elise.x (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi, Just thought i would post the latest update on Hank, we went to the vets this morning for a check up on his leg and its no longer swollen and hes no longer limping, so he didnt break anything thankfully, it was just a bad sprain, thats the good news, the bad news is that we have been instructed by the vet to give him a further 2 weeks complete cage rest to make sure that hes completely healed because the vet said that his leg will still be a little weak, and we have to keep giving him the metacam drops for a further week. Then once hes let out the cage in two weeks we have to confine him to just the living room for a week or two before we let him go climbing up the stairs and exploring the rest of the house.

I know that this is whats best for him, and it is best to make sure that his leg is healed completely before he goes running and jumping around again, its just its been so hard listening to him crying over the weekend to be let out and now we have to have a further 2 weeks of him crying 

Thankyou to everyone for all your kind replies


----------

